# Champagne Riddling Box



## djrockinsteve (Jul 20, 2011)

When it came time to riddle my champagne, the process of sending all the sediment from the second fermentation to the top of the bottle to degorge it, I figured I would just turn the bottles upside down. Well that doesn't exactly work, at least not for me.

As I would twist the bottles to loosen the sediment and then place them back into the carton I found after a few months that the sediment was just sticking to the glass all around the bottle. I guess my twist created a centrifical force and kept the sediment from falling. Back to the drawing board.

I looked up riddling racks for sale and after seeing the prices I opted for another avenue.

So I figured I would have to make a riddling rack. I took a piece of plywood to experiment with and cut 2 different size holes in it. The bottles just fell out. Then I noticed that riddling racks have a small board behind the hole on top keeping the bottle from slipping back out. So I tried that. Still didn't work.

Looking closer I noticed that riddling racks are made from 2 by 6's or 8 inch boards and the holes were drilled at a steeper angle using a "cone" bit. Can't imagine what those would cost. Back to the drawing board.

I just need something simple and basic to riddle my 2-3 dozen bottles of champagne each year. Then it hit me. So simple and easy and inexpensive this was. A riddling box.







I took a 10 inch wide board and made a simple box. Wide enough to insert a wine/champagne box into but not too loose. This way it would hold the champagne bottles at whatever angle needed to facilitate the falling of the sediment.






I could adjust any angle in seconds, and the bottles would be secure and not fall out of the box. The weight is distributed well so they don't fall over either.






If I have a box that was too big to fit in the riddling box I could just turn it at a right angle. Piece of cake.

When not in use it can hold misc. bottles until next use.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like it should work just fine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Attached is a picture of a riddling rack for those who do not know what they look like.


----------



## robie (Jul 20, 2011)

You're a genious, Steve!
Couldn't be more practical.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 20, 2011)

I just wanted something simple and small and wouldn't cost a bunch. I'd be afraid something like Dan posted I'd bump and take out some carboys and champagne bottles.

I may when this heat goes down make it a bit wider to accommodate a champagne carton, I used a wine carton. Slightly different size.

Thanks, just simple minded, not genius.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 20, 2011)

For my first batch, I used 5 gallon buckets with the bottles inverted. I found pretty much the same thing you did.... the sediment seemed to want to stick to the glass instead of completely dropping into the neck. It looks like your solution would allow the gradual tipping of the bottle encountered with riddling racks. Good idea.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 20, 2011)

An engineer at heart! Great idea! I might have to steal your idea if I ever decide to make champagne.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2011)

I keep them in the box upside down but every 2 weeks or so Id pick the box or each ottle and bounce it off the round a little bit and that helps get the sediment off the sides of the bottle and compact it into the cap better also. A quick twist also works just like you do with a carboy when its collecting on the sides.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 19, 2011)

Just an update. I took a bottle of sparkling wine with us when we met Rob and his wife. I didn't think it would pop since it had a tiny amount of sediment in it when I degorged it.

Pushed on the plastic cap and BANG! It came off with a lot of pressure. We all had some. It was pretty good although I believe it could be topped off with a tiny biy of sweet syrup to enhance the flavor.

My wife disagrees. She likes it dry. Anyway I was very happy for my 1st batch. I have 5 gallons from last year that's destined for more to do.


----------



## robie (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like it would be something fun to try.
Glad it popped!


----------



## Flem (Sep 20, 2011)

Nothing like popping your cork, Steve!!!


----------

